# Würzige Marinade für Forellen?



## Marco070679 (9. August 2009)

Hallo,

habe letztens Forellen gegrillt. Habe sie zuvor mit einer Marinade bepinselt aus Dosenmlich, Ei, Knoblauch, Salz, Pfeffer.

War aber nicht der Renner.

Hat jemand von euch ein gutes Rezept für eine richtig würzige Marinade?

Gruss

Marco


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (9. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*

hallo ich lege sie immer in lake ein. nehme imme ritalienische.

mfg


----------



## Marco070679 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*

Hallo,

wie wird denn diese Lake hergestellt und wie wird sie angewendet? Muss der Fisch angeschnitten werden?

Und muss ein Fisch vor dem Verzehr ca. 3 Stunden im Wasser liegen, um ein Modergeschmack zu beseitigen?

Gruss

Marco


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*

hallo wenn wir fische haben legen wir sie 3-4 stunden je nach grösse in eine lake. die lake machen wir folgendermassen :

wasser in ein eimer so viel wie du brauchst
dann so viel salz rein bis ein rohes ei an der oberfläche schwimmt
dann die lake dazufügen, wir kaufen sie immer hier : http://www.mybbqstore.eu/epages/61659556.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61659556/Categories/R%C3%A4uchern/%22Laken%20%26%20Salz%22

es gibt da aber auch rezepte zum selber machen , kannst dir da ausdrucken.
https://shop.strato.de/epages/61659...Laken & Salz"/"Eigenherstellung Räucherlaken"

dann holst die nach 3-4 stunden raus spülst sie ab und wischt sie sauber.

und fertig ist der fisch. schmeckt saulecker. wir machen es meistens zum räuchern so. geht aber auch beim braten und grillen.

mfg


----------



## Ollek (10. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*



Marco070679 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe letztens Forellen gegrillt. Habe sie zuvor mit einer Marinade bepinselt aus Dosenmlich, Ei, Knoblauch, Salz, Pfeffer.
> 
> ...



Versuchs doch mal nach Steckerlfisch Art

Gruss


----------



## Steff-Peff (10. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Versuchs doch mal nach Steckerlfisch Art
> 
> Gruss


 
Hallo Marco, 

genau wie in Olleks´ Vorschlag, verwende ich Öl (Olivenöl), um die Marinade herzustellen. Gewürze findest Du in Olleks Link. 
Ich verwende mind. Salz (nicht zu viel, später nachsalzen), Pfeffer, Paprika und Curry. 
Auch Knobi und Zwiebelringe sind lecker, aber nicht jedermanns Geschmack. Alle anderen Gewürze nach Verfügbarkeit und Geschmack.
Die Fische in die Marinade legen und immer mal drehen, daß sie damit in Brührung kommen. 3-6 Stunden genügen.
Die Fische solltest Du vor dem Marinieren ein paar mal einschneiden, dass Marinade und später die Hitze, besser beikommen.


So long 
Steff-Peff


----------



## Alabalik (10. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*

Leutz probiert mal das aus.
Marinade aus Olivenöl, Rosmarin, Thymian, Knoblauchzehen und frisch gemahlenem
schwarzen Pfeffer und einer guten Prise Salz herstellen.
Die Kräuter gerebelt natürlich.
Dazu einen Schuß Pastis oder Pernot geben und verrühren.
Wer keinen Alk mag oder darf nehme einen Dash Limone.
Die Forellis seitlich mehrere Male einschneiden und auch innen mit dieser
Marinade einreiben.
Mehrere Stunden in der Marinade liegenlassen und dabei öfters wenden.
Dann grillen und dabei immer wieder mit Marinade bepinseln.
Grillen über offener Glut. 
Mit Alu ist doch nur Makulatur, kannste dann gleich im Pott kochen.
Schön heiß und schnell grillen mit Knusperhaut und Flossen.
Diesen ganzen Lakenquatsch oder Milchmüll vergesst einfach.
Kannst sonst die Forellen oder andere Fische gleich in die Tonne hauen.
Lake geht ausschließlich beim Räuchern.
Gruss Armin


----------



## MarioDD (10. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*

...wobei man bemerken muss, dass Öl nicht so der Bringer beim Grillen ist. Dieses verbrennt ruckzuck. Gerade Olivenöl ist da sehr empfindlich.
Zumindest sollte man nicht so ein Schmiedefeuer , wie bei Steaks anzünden.
Ansonsten gibt es hier Marinaden für Fisch und Fleisch gleichermaßen.


----------



## Alabalik (10. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*

Habe mal den Link besucht und muß leider sagen das ich von diesem ganzen
Fertigmüll nichts halte.
Reifer und Fertigmarinaden. Da ist doch garantiert alles drin was wir eigentlich gar
nicht wollen.
Geschmacksverstärker etc. und bestimmt auch jede Menge Es.
Selbst gemacht, aus deffinierbaren Bestandteilen sollte doch für jeden
der sich für einen guten Koch oder Räucherer hält das Non Plus Ultra sein.
Öl verbrennt, da hast Du sicherlich recht. Jedoch wird das Würzöl beim 
Grillen nicht über die Fische gekippt sondern sie werden damit mit einem
Pinsel wohldosiert befeuchtet.
Dann verbrennt nix, weil nix in die Glut tropft.
Und schmecken tuts eben individuell und lecker.


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (10. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*

nein die laken gehen auch wunderbar zum grillen.

mfg


----------



## Ollek (11. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*



WolfsburgVirus schrieb:


> nein die laken gehen auch wunderbar zum grillen.
> 
> mfg



Moin Wolfburgvirs


Ich habe auch mal ne zum Räuchern eingelegte Forelle auf aufn Grill gelegt, naja mein Geschmack wars nicht.

Schmeckte irgendwie unfertig, (so ohne Raucharoma)
Deswegen marinier oder trockensalze/würze ich die Forellen nur noch fürs Grillen

Aber muss jeder selber wissen 

Gruss#h






^


----------



## MarioDD (11. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*



Alabalik schrieb:


> Habe mal den Link besucht und muß leider sagen das ich von diesem ganzen
> Fertigmüll nichts halte.
> Reifer und Fertigmarinaden. Da ist doch garantiert alles drin was wir eigentlich gar
> nicht wollen.
> ...


 
Also zu den Inhaltsstoffen:
*Friesland Marinade*: 
Pflanzliche Öle/Gewürze/Senfsaat/Sellerie/Würze aus Maiseiweiß/Salz/Dextrose

*Barbeque Marinade*:
Pflanzliche Öle/Gewürze/Senfsaat/Sellerie/Würze aus Maiseiweiß/Salz/ Aroma


*Spare Ribs Marinade:*
Pflanzliche Öle, Sellerie, Salz, Honig,Würze,Aroma, Speiseöl, Paprikaextrakt

soviel dazu....

unabhängig davon: selbstverständlich kann jeder tun und essen was er will. Und wenn man partut keine E's und Glutamat in seinem Essen haben möchte-so ist das auch legitim. Zum Thema Glutamat: dieses "Salz" kommt in fast jedem Essen vor, was es auf der Erde gibt. So haben z.B. Tomaten,Walnüsse, Käse und auch (Mutter)Milch mehr Glutamat "sereinmäßig" intus, als so manch Fertigessen, bzw. Würze. Nebenbei nehemen die Asiaten seit tausenden von Jahren Glutamat zu sich. (bis auf die Schlitzaugen kann ich keine genetische Veränderung sehen) Glutamat (E621) ist auch ein völlig legaler Aufbaustoff für Muskelgewebe und dient auch zur Steigerung der Immunkräfte.
Ich denke-wenn man sich bewusst ernährt, kann man keine "Glutamatabhängigkeit" -wenn es die denn überhaupt gibt-bekommen.



Ollek schrieb:


> Moin Wolfburgvirs
> Ich habe auch mal ne zum Räuchern eingelegte Forelle auf aufn Grill gelegt, naja mein Geschmack wars nicht.
> Schmeckte irgendwie unfertig, (so ohne Raucharoma)
> Deswegen marinier oder trockensalze/würze ich die Forellen nur noch fürs Grillen
> ...


 
nee-kann man auch nicht machen! Räucherlaken sind zum Räuchern da und nicht zum Grillen.


----------



## Marco070679 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten. Werde mal den Steckerlfisch probieren.

Was ist den damit gemeint (siehe Rezpet Steckerlfisch)

Würzen: Fische mit unserem Spezialgewürz gewürzt. Dies GEwürzmischung wird nach geheimen Hausrezept aus insg. 13 versch. Gewürzen zu einer Gewürzmarinade zusammen gestellt.

Und kann man die Fische auch normal ohne Stock grillen?

Gruss

Marco


----------



## Ollek (11. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*



Marco070679 schrieb:


> Was ist den damit gemeint (siehe Rezpet Steckerlfisch)
> 
> Würzen: Fische mit unserem Spezialgewürz gewürzt. Dies GEwürzmischung wird nach geheimen Hausrezept aus insg. 13 versch. Gewürzen zu einer Gewürzmarinade zusammen gestellt.
> 
> ...



Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt, kannst du aber vernachlässigen.

Hier ist es besser erläutert und so mach ich die oft. Klick
Bei den Kräutern kannst du Verschiedene nehmen und musst dich nicht an ein Rezept binden., (ich nehm ganz viel Dill mit rein)

Man kann die natürlich auch in solchen Fischgrillern Grillen, aber im Stock ist es wohl traditioneller.

|supergri Ich werd am Wochenende wieder welche machen.

Gruss#h


----------



## MarioDD (12. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*



Marco070679 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die Antworten. Werde mal den Steckerlfisch probieren.
> 
> ...


 
sicher kann man das. Ich würde aber auch Ollek's Fischgriller favoritisieren. Gerade am normalen Grill ist der sinnvoll. Willst du aber über einem Lagerfeuer oder so grillen, würde ich zumindest den Fisch ein wenig mit Draht fixieren. Die Burschen liegen ruckzuck im Feuer.
Oder du baust die eine Halterung/Verlängerung zu so einem Fischgriller
Einfach einen langen Stock und ein bissel Bindedraht und schon passt das.


----------



## Ollek (12. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*

Moin MarioDD

Anhand deines Avatars schliesse ich mal drauf du kennst dich mit dem Dingens hier auch aus??

Kannst du was darüber sagen, bzw. für welche Fische kann man den noch verwenden?

Gruss


----------



## MarioDD (12. August 2009)

*AW: Würzige Marinade für Forellen?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Moin MarioDD
> 
> Anhand deines Avatars schliesse ich mal drauf du kennst dich mit dem Dingens hier auch aus??
> 
> ...


 
nur Hering und Forelle/Samoniden.
hier kannst du die alternativ auch kaufen:
http://shop.go-fishing.dk/product.asp?product=3182
allerdings sind 200 DKK=knapp 27 Euro
Zu dem Hornhechtfiletierer der dort ebenfalls angeboten wird, gibt es hier schon einen schönen Beitrag von Malagacosta.
1
2


----------

